# Budgie died



## Danhenham (Nov 3, 2016)

Ok so I own two budgies and one passed away tonight (gutted) and I am worried for the other one. He seems absolutely fine compared to what the other one was like but I am absolutely terrified about losing him so what can I do to prevent it? Or is it to late?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for the loss of your budgie. :hug:

Was the one that died ill or was the death totally unexpected?*


----------



## Danhenham (Nov 3, 2016)

Other than the past two days it was totally unexpected, I knew yesterday morning that unfortunately it was probably it as she wasn't reacting really to things she normally would (for example she wasn't hand tamed and she didn't even react to my hand being in the cage right next to her)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since you don't know if she was ill, it would be a good idea to have your other budgie checked by an Avian Vet to ensure he is in good health.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Make sure you are feeding him a healthy diet and spend extra time with him as he will be mourning the loss of his friend.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html*


----------

